# Fire Safety to consider!



## Just_Iain (Apr 5, 2017)

Now fire safety was previously covered in: http://lumberjocks.com/PocketHole69/blog/series/2882

I'm going to add a good youtube take from a professional woodworker over in England who suddenly realised how many flammables he had in his shop.: 




Everyone have a safe weekend,
Iain


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

A interesting build. For some here it will need to be much larger…..


----------

